# Leesville



## madgoosr (Aug 3, 2011)

Heading out in the am to go after some eyes and crappie. Also gonna have the new muskie rod to try out. Anyone been out there and had any success? Heard there were some guys havin good days on eyes in deep water. We shall see in the morning! Will post up the days findings later on. Thanks.


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

I wanted to go today but had a lot of work to do around the house

Good luck in the morning, be safe and update this thread please and let us know how you did


----------



## madgoosr (Aug 3, 2011)

Hit the lake about 7:30 this morning. Fished til 4:30. Prob between the 2 of us we caught close to 100 crappie........only 6 were over 9 inches. 11 inch large mouth was the biggest of the 6 bass landed. And I caught an unexpected surprise! A 38 inch 16 pound musky on a senko with a half ounce Gene Larew head!!!! I was pumped as it was my first! My partner talked me into hitting one last stretch of bank and litterally 10 min before we decided to head.....fish on!! Now if I could figure out how to post pics you could see it!!! I have no clue how to so anyone that does, please help!!


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

madgoosr said:


> Hit the lake about 7:30 this morning. Fished til 4:30. Prob between the 2 of us we caught close to 100 crappie........only 6 were over 9 inches. 11 inch large mouth was the biggest of the 6 bass landed. And I caught an unexpected surprise! A 38 inch 16 pound musky on a senko with a half ounce Gene Larew head!!!! I was pumped as it was my first! My partner talked me into hitting one last stretch of bank and litterally 10 min before we decided to head.....fish on!! Now if I could figure out how to post pics you could see it!!! I have no clue how to so anyone that does, please help!!


Sounds like you had a heck of a fun day and I am not sure but I host my pics to photobucket.com then copy the code and then paste the copied code in a thread

ETA: did you put your boat in at the Clows ramp and was it easy getting in and out of the water?
Congrats on your first muskie


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

gotwipers said:


> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Cool, looks like he still has a little winter heft on him


----------



## madgoosr (Aug 3, 2011)

Yes clows and no trouble at all. Hey gotwipers......thanks ya gotta love facebook! Now if only I knew how to do that!!!


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

thank you madgoosr, I thought about going out this coming week but I have no idea as to fishing for muskie this early
Maybe I will try small crankbaits, but congrats again on your first muskie


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

Nice first musky!!


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

Not Facebook, iPhones are great! Congrats on the first!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

Tatonka said:


> thank you madgoosr, I thought about going out this coming week but I have no idea as to fishing for muskie this early
> Maybe I will try small crankbaits, but congrats again on your first muskie


Try Chrome/Bright colored Husky Jerks...along deeper steep banks...you can also parallel crank these banks with cranks...I use bandit 300 series in rootbeer chartrues or a similiar color. They may not be huge Musky's but they are still fun to catch.... Good Luck!!!


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Hey goosr...wonder who was havin them good days on eyes in the deep water??  better yet whod ya hear from haha. nice ski by the way. i got the story from clint, that makes the day catchin one of those. congrats


----------

